# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Machete

## PlatypusGardens

Made this for hacking through vines, cutting down banana trees etc.
Old cane harvester blade, apparently. 
Hard as nails.       
Two 5" discs later.....
(the Pferd blade handled it better than the Makita blade BTW while the Blue Bosch got hotter than the Makita grinder......)            
The blade is about 450mmx30mm and 8mm thick...handle about 200.         :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Stand by for my next thread, titled "Making a prosthetic leg"   :Rofl:

----------


## phild01

In a thousand years, Archaeologists will be bemused when they start digging up your yard  :Whatonearth:

----------


## Marc

If you could find some old gang saw blades from a mill, some 3mm thick they make good machete.  You pack the end of the blade with two pieces of wood, drill and rivet and grind it into shape like a knife handle. 
You want the handle to be about 45mm wide and 35mm thick ... the blade has a head of about 70mm wide gradually tapering down to 45 at the handle. You can make it ending square to cut canes, in that case it will be shorter overall and have a wider head ... say 100mm and 450 long without the handle or pointy for general use, 70 or 80 wide and 500 to 600 long ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh the razorcut concrete cutting blades would be good for that I reckon.
Thin and strong steel.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> In a thousand years, Archaeologists will be bemused when they start digging up your yard

  Haha gotta keep them guessing hey.   :Wink:

----------

